# Few Questions Regarding Pointing a Slimline 5



## Arkapigdiesel (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm somewhat "out of the loop" as far as pointing is concerned. I can point just fine, but I have questions on which satellites I need to tune.

The satellites in the dish pointing signal strength menu is as follows:

101
110
119
99(c)
99(s)
103(s)
103(ca)
103(cb)

I know I need to tune 101, 110, and 119. Now my questions:

1. What other ones do I need to tune?
2. Isn't there a channel in the guide I can tune into to check my even and odd signals? If so, what's the channel?
3. Is dithering the best method for pointing a Slimline 5?

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> I'm somewhat "out of the loop" as far as pointing is concerned. I can point just fine, but I have questions on which satellites I need to tune.
> 
> The satellites in the dish pointing signal strength menu is as follows:
> 
> ...


1) When pointing a dish you don't individually tune each of the above slots. For the SL-5 the 101 position is found first and peaked then when dish "tilt" or "skew" is set correctly the 99, 101, 103, 110, 119 will all fall in line as a "coarse" adjustment. The thing is 99 and 103 satellites use the higher Ka band which have narrower beam peaks, so unlike the lower broader beamed Ku band used at 101, 110, and 119 the coarse adjustments are not sufficient for them and must additionally be "fine tuned" for best signal strength using the vernier azimuth and elevation controls.

2) Yes between channels 9501-9514.

3) Yes if you have an alignment meter, you dither on the broader 101 Ku beam peak which then centers the narrower 99 and 103 Ka peaks.

Also, depending on your programming package(s), just because you are "tuned" to a satellite slot doesn't mean you will necessarily use it.

For instance download Gary's domestic TPN maps here for a detailed study;
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/200951-transponder-maps-domestic-latinam-new-data-872013/


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You want to optimize 99W and 103W. Those are the slots that are most likely to give you grief. The Ku slots are relatively forgiving.


----------



## Arkapigdiesel (Jul 2, 2010)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> 99(c)
> 99(s)
> 103(s)
> 103(ca)
> 103(cb)





harsh said:


> You want to optimize 99W and 103W. Those are the slots that are most likely to give you grief. The Ku slots are relatively forgiving.


When you say "W," are you referring to c, cs, ca, or cb?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Arkapigdiesel said:


> When you say "W," are you referring to c, cs, ca, or cb?


No "W" in this context means "West" referring to the satellite's longitude.

Those other letters refer to the type of coverage beam or "footprint" from the satellites at the longitude position indicated by the preceding number.

"c" means "CONUS"
"ca" means "CONUS Ka A-band"
"cb" means "CONUS Ka B-band"
"s" means "Spotbeam"

There is no "cs."


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

harsh said:


> You want to optimize 99W and 103W. Those are the slots that are most likely to give you grief. The Ku slots are relatively forgiving.


How might you 'optimize' the 99 or 103?


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Dithering.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Just be aware that the target area you are aiming for is much smaller than before because of the type of broadcast signal coming out of the 99 and 103 sats.
All moves need to be very tiny.

Basically you move it side to side to get the best reading you can on the 101. Then do the same with the elevation. Go back to the side to side once again. Once the 101 is as good as you can get it, then check the 99c and the 103 ca and cb numbers. Very tiny adjustments can be made to make those better and usually not mess up the 101.
I have only ever done 1 of the Slimline dish and it wasn't too bad.
I did not use a meter. I used the numbers on the TV screen and a helper relaying the numbers to me at the dish as I adjusted it.

Watch video 3 here about aligning. It is an older dish and they use a meter but it shows some good stuff, especially dithering
http://www.solidsign...on-videos&mc=02


----------



## Arkapigdiesel (Jul 2, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> Just be aware that the target area you are aiming for is much smaller than before because of the type of broadcast signal coming out of the 99 and 103 sats.
> All moves need to be very tiny.
> 
> Basically you move it side to side to get the best reading you can on the 101. Then do the same with the elevation. Go back to the side to side once again. Once the 101 is as good as you can get it, then check the 99c and the 103 ca and cb numbers. Very tiny adjustments can be made to make those better and usually not mess up the 101.
> ...


Just wanted to add that this is spot on advice. I too did not use a meter to point. I had my mini TV and my receiver on a table beside my satellite and pointed my Slimline w/o issue. I got my 101 the highest I could (think it was 98), then used the micro adjust screws (not sure what their proper names are) to tweak and really get my 99 and 103 really high. I wound up getting 95 and higher on all satellites. It was actually really easy.

One question though.....what are the 99S and 103S sats for?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

The signals from the s numbers are spot beams for your local stations. The numbers are very funky and it is usual for some of them to actually be a zero. If the 99c and the 103ca and cb have good numbers there is nothing you can do to help or hurt the sat signals with the s.

Glad that the video was helpful and you got it all lined up.

Thanks for the update on your alignment.


----------

